

"Exceptionally Dull Weirdos" - what the Telegraph thinks of Programmers - matthewrudy
https://medium.com/code-adventures/178e089489ae

======
hardwaresofton
While it is true that the stereotypes that article perpetuates are bad.... You
know what makes me feel better? The very high salaries, unheard of job
flexibility, and never ending job propects.

~~~
matthewrudy
indeed, if I didn't have the flexibility to work for good money as and when I
please (and spend the rest of my time touring asia) my life would be much more
dull.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Are you working in some other country and consulting/freelancing?

~~~
matthewrudy
I should blog about this, but I spent 3.5 years in Hong Kong and Shenzhen.

Doing a bit of freelancing in London during the summers.

Currently back in London, thinking what to do next.

